# Tired Of Shooting Indoors? I AM!



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Anybody else tired of shooting indoors? I know I am. We've moved our clocks forward to 'daylight savings time', now it's time for a change in the weather. :tongue: C'mon spring!!!


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*You missed it! Spring's past, it's nearly summer*



mdbowhunter said:


> Anybody else tired of shooting indoors? I know I am. We've moved our clocks forward to 'daylight savings time', now it's time for a change in the weather. :tongue: C'mon spring!!!


Oh I forgot, you live in the frozen north! Here in South Texas, we've been shooting outdoors for two months already. It was in the 90s last week. Every now and then I put on my coat, turn the A/C down real low, sit in front of a fan with my eyes closed, just so I can say it's winter.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Dadpays said:


> Oh I forgot, you live in the frozen north! Here in South Texas, we've been shooting outdoors for two months already. It was in the 90s last week. Every now and then I put on my coat, turn the A/C down real low, sit in front of a fan with my eyes closed, just so I can say it's winter.


Ahhh, very funny. I've been to Houston 5 times so far this year so I hear ya. Got a feeling you'll be singing a different tune come August!  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You are late....I posted something similar back in Jan 

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=614412

I have been ready to go back outside since Nov:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are late....I posted something similar back in Jan
> 
> http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=614412
> 
> I have been ready to go back outside since Nov:wink:


Nope...not late...just an update. :wink: I know how much you hate being stuck indoors too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

At least now, with the time change and a bit of a warmup, I can at least practice outdoors after work... :thumb:

I'm seein spots in my sleep.. and our leagues go thru the end of APRIL!! :mg: :chortle:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> At least now, with the time change and a bit of a warmup, I can at least practice outdoors after work... :thumb:
> 
> I'm seein spots in my sleep.. and our leagues go thru the end of APRIL!! :mg: :chortle:


That's good to know Sticky. Gonna have to slide down your way on Tuesday's. You're not to far from where I work. :thumbs_up Until it warms up that is. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> At least now, with the time change and a bit of a warmup, I can at least practice outdoors after work... :thumb:
> 
> I'm seein spots in my sleep.. and our leagues go thru the end of APRIL!! :mg: :chortle:


I don't know what is wrong with MD....you all shoot indoors to long. Your state shoot isn't for some time yet....


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Move to texas...we've been shooting Field and 3D for 8 weeks now...Jan 6th was the first 3D shoot...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am about to ban all you from Texas and other warm locals until everyone else warms up....

Minus those from places like Canada, Alaska, Maine, and a few other places that stay under snow until Aug


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am about to ban all you from Texas and other warm locals until everyone else warms up....
> 
> Minus those from places like Canada, Alaska, Maine, and a few other places that stay under snow until Aug


me too???  I've been wearing short sleaved pants for weeks now :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> me too???  I've been wearing short sleaved pants for weeks now :wink:



and after I let you have the # to the Hornets Archery Help Line......you tell me about some shorts and warm weather.

That is ok...you haven't received my bill yet:doh:

55 gallon cooler of CRAWFISH should make us even


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and after I let you have the # to the Hornets Archery Help Line......you tell me about some shorts and warm weather.
> 
> That is ok...you haven't received my bill yet:doh:
> 
> 55 gallon cooler of CRAWFISH should make us even


:tongue: I have two sacks reserved for Sunday!! :wink: 

I wanted to tell you that yesterday I didn't fair much better. 289 23X's I had to use one of my hunting arrows. I didn't do very well trying to hold low with the true spot lens.  

I'll be gearing up for outdoors soon also. I have never shot an outdoor anything except a 3D round that I placed dead last in. :embara: (not good at judging distance). I'll be shooting a 900 round in Baton Rouge for sure!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> That's good to know Sticky. Gonna have to slide down your way on Tuesday's. You're not to far from where I work. :thumbs_up Until it warms up that is. :wink:


Come on down! We have a bit of room on the line... :wink: :cheers:


Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know what is wrong with MD....you all shoot indoors to long. Your state shoot isn't for some time yet....


We like to sweat? :noidea:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

The only thing I can say to you Texas (and Louisiana and southern Arizona) types is that we folks up here in the frozen north can't figure out why you all would EVER shoot indoors

In all seriousness, we shoot indoors through April, too. Why? I have no idea. We should at least start outside mid-April and go to mid-October.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> :tongue: I have two sacks reserved for Sunday!! :wink:
> 
> I wanted to tell you that yesterday I didn't fair much better. 289 23X's I had to use one of my hunting arrows. I didn't do very well trying to hold low with the true spot lens.
> 
> I'll be gearing up for outdoors soon also. I have never shot an outdoor anything except a 3D round that I placed dead last in. :embara: (not good at judging distance). I'll be shooting a 900 round in Baton Rouge for sure!!


Good new is... field is marked.. ya just gotta know how to adjust your sight and hit the X... :wink: :thumb: :lol:

Now.. about them Crawdads... :tongue: :hungry:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hornet...its nice enough...come on outside and play...

I shot me a field round yesterday 524 with 54 x's not bad for just getting going...it was a little cool at first, but by the end of the day quite enjoyable...

First Field shoot here is day before easter (my wife will be out of town and I can't join her, so I might as well shoot right...)...come on down...

Way burnt out on indoor have been since December (we start way to early here)..I may just shoot field all year next year...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> :tongue: I have two sacks reserved for Sunday!! :wink:


Not looking for anything from you out of a SACK


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good new is... field is marked.. ya just gotta know how to adjust your sight and hit the X... :wink: :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Now.. about them Crawdads... :tongue: :hungry:


If you guys ever come to cajun country I'll be glad to fire up the ole boiling pot!!!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not looking for anything from you out of a SACK


Plenty of great things come out of a sack....me being one of them  Well that's debatable...I might have been hatched.  I get some nice oysters and shrimp pretty easy too! Oh don't forget the bluepoint crabs either. :tongue:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> Plenty of great things come out of a sack....me being one of them  Well that's debatable...I might have been hatched.  I get some nice oysters and shrimp pretty easy too! Oh don't forget the bluepoint crabs either. :tongue:


Itchy if gas wasn't dang $$$$$$$$ high I would be heading down your way for the oysters , shrimp and crabs .Ain't never had any crawdad's before but I am willing to try some, do they go good with :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Itchy if gas wasn't dang $$$$$$$$ high I would be heading down your way for the oysters , shrimp and crabs .Ain't never had any crawdad's before but I am willing to try some, do they go good with :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:.


That's the only way to have em!!!!! Hot n spicy like dat!! :tongue:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't understand.

I never get tired of indoor nor do I ever get tired of Field. I do get tired of Archery occasionally. I think 5.5 months of field and 4 months of indoor is plenty for a year. Thats why I take a break September through mid December for some hunting.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I was out last night shooting 60 yards until dark. It was the first time outside for me. 60 yards is my practice distance outside.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I was out tonite shooting.. til I couldn't feel my fingers anymore... :lol: It's only in the 40's.. still a bit nipply for outdoor practice for me.. I don't like wearin a jacket ... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

It was mid 60's and sunny in Jackson today so I got out and started tuning. I forgot how fast x10s go after watching 2312s for 4 months. 

Itchyfinger, I'll see you at Baton Rouge for that 900 and some fields, and do you boil some potatoes with your mudbugs? I haven't had any since the superbowl party.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

voxito said:


> It was mid 60's and sunny in Jackson today so I got out and started tuning. I forgot how fast x10s go after watching 2312s for 4 months.
> 
> Itchyfinger, I'll see you at Baton Rouge for that 900 and some fields, and do you boil some potatoes with your mudbugs? I haven't had any since the superbowl party.


Awesome!! I'm not big on potatoes...my wife loves em. I'm more into the sausage and mushrooms :tongue:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Me Too*

We have 60 more arrows to shoot for score and we are done indoors.
If I lived somewhere that the weather was good for outdoor shooting I would never shoot another arrow indoors. I know a lot of guys like indoors but I wouldn't trade 3 months of indoors for 1 month of Field season. Only problem up here in the frozen tundra is that it will be the last of April to mid- May before all this ice and snow melts and the ground dries up enough to get into the woods. Been watching the weather at my cabin back in Arkansas and it is averaging 65 to 70 degrees. All this cold and ice is the price we pay to have the 75 degree summer days we spend on some of the most beautiful field courses in the world.
Jbird


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> Plenty of great things come out of a sack....me being one of them  Well that's debatable...I might have been hatched.  I get some nice oysters and shrimp pretty easy too! Oh don't forget the bluepoint crabs either. :tongue:


Too bad you'aw boil the crabs in Louisanna. We up in MARYLAND Steam our crabs.
Yea I to am ready to go outside...This indoor stuff gets BORING


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> Awesome!! I'm not big on potatoes...my wife loves em. I'm more into the sausage and mushrooms :tongue:


Sausage and mushrooms! Sounds pretty good. We don't have that up here. I might have to throw some in next time.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am about to ban all you from Texas and other warm locals until everyone else warms up....
> 
> Minus those from places like Canada, Alaska, Maine, and a few other places that stay under snow until Aug


Agreed. Truly not fair. :wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am about to ban all you from Texas and other warm locals until everyone else warms up....
> 
> Minus those from places like Canada, Alaska, Maine, and a few other places that stay under snow until Aug


That's it! Ban them all until the snow melts that should be about mid- August around here:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Finally was able to get out this evening and shoot a 14 target field round, shot a 273 half [ pretty good for the first time out, well for me anyway]. now its time to sit back with a :darkbeer: wait for the wind to blow 30mph for 2 or 3 days before I can get back out.
Terry


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooooohhh Hoooornet!! I got to get outside today

:nyah:


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Anybody else tired of shooting indoors? I know I am. We've moved our clocks forward to 'daylight savings time', now it's time for a change in the weather. :tongue: C'mon spring!!!


Yes. I shoveled out a spot to stand and have been shooting 70M for several weeks now. I just jog back and forth to the 70M bale. Oh, and I'm shooting fingers 

-Andrew


----------

